# Re: Pentax Optio S4 malfunction message



## Kaliflowa (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Pentax Optio S4 malfunction message*

I would be grateful for anyone who could provide this firmware that would restore functionality to my Pentax S4. 
FIRMWARE: fwdc114p.bin.

Thank you
Kaliflowa


----------

